# Red circle on roof of mouth?



## drewvalenti (Sep 13, 2013)

My white german shepherd has this red circle on the inside of her mouth. It looks like it was skinned by sharp food or a burn. Does anyone have any ideas?

She is about 2 years old. 

If this post is in the wrong forum please feel free to redirect. Thank you!

Drew


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This article may help you to figure out what it could be: http://www.justanswer.com/pet/153jq-two-little-red-dots-roof-dog-s-mouth.html


----------

